# FreeBSD GUI



## rraj (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi
I have successfully installed FreeBSD command line from usb. Now I want to install FreeBSD GUI & Third Party Softwares, I can't find anything related to it in handbook. Please provide instructions regarding the same.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

You didn't look very hard didn't you?

Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
Chapter 5. The X Window System


----------



## rraj (Nov 21, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You didn't look very hard didn't you?
> 
> Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
> Chapter 5. The X Window System


Hi
Tried installing X windows using the command
cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg
make install clean
Got error code 1
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

As a new user I recommend you use packages.


----------



## rraj (Nov 21, 2018)

SirDice said:


> As a new user I recommend you use packages.


Hi
While trying to install port using commands:
cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
make
make install clean
I get message Non-recoverable resolver failure, error code 1
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

Again, use packages.

4.4. Using pkg for Binary Package Management


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 21, 2018)

Ravi - read the documentation SirDice is referencing - FreeBSD documentation is very good and is easy to follow. Recommend you read through all of the appropriate sections in the FreeBSD handbook before attempting anything on your installed system.

If you still have troubles, come back and post your specific issues in the appropriate forum section.


----------



## rraj (Nov 21, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Again, use packages.
> 
> 4.4. Using pkg for Binary Package Management


Hi
While trying to bootstrap pkg using command
/usr/shin/pkg
I get message ' package management tool is not yet installed on your system', Error fetching http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/Latest/pkg.txz: Non recoverable resolver failure.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

You probably don't have the correct DNS servers in your /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## rraj (Nov 21, 2018)

SirDice said:


> You probably don't have the correct DNS servers in your /etc/resolv.conf.


Hi
How to check DNS server, and modify the above file.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## gnath (Nov 21, 2018)

rraj said:


> I want to install FreeBSD GUI & Third Party Softwares, I can't find anything related to it in handbook.


Freebsd is a base OS, on top of which third party packages are build starting from X window system. Follow the handbook and advice from SirDice properly. You may get lot of information by searching this friendly forum. This How To and other may help you also.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2018)

rraj said:


> How to check DNS server


Check with your ISP.



> and modify the above file.


Using an editor?

Please keep in mind that we don't spoon feed here, nobody will ever learn anything from that. You are expected to do some research on your own and it is expected that you know at least some of the basics of the command line.


----------



## rraj (Nov 22, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Check with your ISP.
> 
> 
> Using an editor?
> ...


Hi
I modified /etc/resolv.conf, with DNS entry. Now when I run /etc/sbin/pkg,
I get no address found error.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 22, 2018)

It sounds to me like your network adapter is not connecting to the internet.
Can you ping any sites?
`ping 8.8.8.8`


----------



## trev (Nov 22, 2018)

rraj said:


> I modified /etc/resolv.conf, with DNS entry.



What is the content of resolv.conf ?



> Now when I run /etc/sbin/pkg,



Is that a typo? There is no such file hierarchy.



> I get no address found error.



What happens if you type on the command line `ping 8.8.8.8` ?


----------



## rraj (Nov 22, 2018)

trev said:


> What is the content of resolv.conf ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi
ping 8.8.8.8, results in ,"No route to host".
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 22, 2018)

rraj said:


> Hi
> ping 8.8.8.8, results in ,"No route to host".I think I need to connect LAN cable, probably my WiFi card is not recognised.
> Thanks
> Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi
No luck with LAN cable attached, still same error.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## trev (Nov 22, 2018)

Refer to the Handbook to resolve "No route to host" below:

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html


----------



## humphrayLegare (Nov 22, 2018)

Concerning ther internet, i would recommend that you configure it while you install freebsd from the usb the first time. As a new user, you will probably find it hard to setup interfaces for your internet. When you set up the internet properly when installing BSD, the installer will take care of setting up the interface for you. If you decide to go with wifi, you definitely need to install wifimgr package to manage easily different wifi connection. Secondly, When you setup your gui, i your recommend you start with gnome3 and follow the instructions provided in the handbook. As a new bsd user few months ago, i struggled a lot aobut all those stuff but it is after i started reading the handbook that I realized all the information you need is there.


----------



## rraj (Nov 23, 2018)

trev said:


> Refer to the Handbook to resolve "No route to host" below:
> 
> https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html


Hi

I cant find NIC in BIOS, closest thing is _Network Boot_ in BIOS it is PCI LAN: IBA GE Slot 00C8 v1553 (Ethernet Port), but this is not mentioned in the Hardware Compatibility List for FreeBSD 11.2.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 23, 2018)

humphrayLegare said:


> Concerning ther internet, i would recommend that you configure it while you install freebsd from the usb the first time. As a new user, you will probably find it hard to setup interfaces for your internet. When you set up the internet properly when installing BSD, the installer will take care of setting up the interface for you. If you decide to go with wifi, you definitely need to install wifimgr package to manage easily different wifi connection. Secondly, When you setup your gui, i your recommend you start with gnome3 and follow the instructions provided in the handbook. As a new bsd user few months ago, i struggled a lot aobut all those stuff but it is after i started reading the handbook that I realized all the information you need is there.


Hi

While Booting from USB, for first time I got message "DHCP Lease Acquisition failed", so continued with IP Address, Subnet Mask, Default Router & DNS entries and thereafter installed FreeBSD 11.2!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 24, 2018)

Hi

When i run command: _more /var/run/dmesg.boot | grep error_, i get following output:
*module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80ff4550, 0) error 19*
What does it refer to? Is there any chance it is related to Network Connection?
Also get message on console: *localhost ntpd[51552]: error resolving pool 0.freebsd.pool.ntp.org: hostname nor servname provided, or not known (8). *
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2018)

Your VESA message is about a video driver. Your ntpd message reflects your internet down issue. if it said ""DHCP Lease Acquisition failed" you have a connection problem where FreeBSD can't even establish a connection for starts. I recommend finding out where the internet problems lies first. 

Running `ifconfig` will show you the NIC ID. Mine is em0:


```
$ ifconfig
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC>
    ether 00:1c:25:98:39:22
    hwaddr 00:1c:25:98:39:22
    inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    groups: lo
pflog0: flags=141<UP,RUNNING,PROMISC> metric 0 mtu 33160
    groups: pflog
```


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 24, 2018)

rraj said:


> While Booting from USB, for first time I got message "DHCP Lease Acquisition failed", so continued with IP Address, Subnet Mask, Default Router & DNS entries and thereafter installed FreeBSD 11.2!


You should not have to fill in anything for DHCP connections. They are all passed to your computer from the upstream DHCP server. Adding wrong things here during Memstick Installation will break networking.
If you need a static IP then that is fine, but DHCP will issue a IP if you have a properly setup DHCP server.
So from that message it sounds like your network interface was found during installation but while trying to get a IP lease it failed.
I would start at your upstream DHCP server and make sure you have it set up right. Perhaps you are using a router to connect to?
Please tell us what upstream device you are connecting to. A switch/router or straight to your providers modem.


----------



## rraj (Nov 24, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Your VESA message is about a video driver. Your ntpd message reflects your internet down issue. if it said ""DHCP Lease Acquisition failed" you have a connection problem where FreeBSD can't even establish a connection for starts. I recommend finding out where the internet problems lies first.
> 
> Running `ifconfig` will show you the NIC ID. Mine is em0:
> 
> ...


Hi
Running _ifconfig _shows NIC id as: *em0.*

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 24, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> You should not have to fill in anything for DHCP connections. They are all passed to your computer from the upstream DHCP server. Adding wrong things here during Memstick Installation will break networking.
> If you need a static IP then that is fine, but DHCP will issue a IP if you have a properly setup DHCP server.
> So from that message it sounds like your network interface was found during installation but while trying to get a IP lease it failed.
> I would start at your upstream DHCP server and make sure you have it set up right. Perhaps you are using a router to connect to?
> Please tell us what upstream device you are connecting to. A switch/router or straight to your providers modem.



Hi
I am using a _Router_!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 24, 2018)

Far be it from me to engage in shameless self-promotion, but I do have a Beginners Tutorial here that you might find useful in some areas. It uses ports but you can substitute pkg for ports and still follow the general outline. You'll need to study pkg yourself.

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-set-up-a-freebsd-desktop-from-scratch.61659/


----------



## rraj (Nov 25, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Far be it from me to engage in shameless self-promotion, but I do have a Beginners Tutorial here that you might find useful in some areas. It uses ports but you can substitute pkg for ports and still follow the general outline. You'll need to study pkg yourself.
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-set-up-a-freebsd-desktop-from-scratch.61659/


Hi

I followed your link above, but my DHCP lease acquisition failed. What can i do now? Should I bypass network configuration and continue with rest of installation?
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 25, 2018)

Have you got internet connection with other computers? If not, I'd make fixing that a priority.

You can install FreeBSD but you won't be able to update or pull packages for 3rd party programs without internet.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2018)

Does your motherboard have more than one ethernet jack? If so, maybe you are using the wrong jack.
Secondly check your router and make sure the cable connected to your FreeBSD machine has LEDs showing on the router.
Checking for a bad cable.

If not this you may have to visit the Web Administration page of your router. Perhaps it is not setup the way you think.


----------



## Deleted member 55181 (Nov 25, 2018)

here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TrueOS - is a "desktop FreeBSD" for new users with GUI.


----------



## rraj (Nov 25, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Does your motherboard have more than one ethernet jack? If so, maybe you are using the wrong jack.
> Secondly check your router and make sure the cable connected to your FreeBSD machine has LEDs showing on the router.
> Checking for a bad cable.
> 
> If not this you may have to visit the Web Administration page of your router. Perhaps it is not setup the way you think.


Hi
My motherboard has only one ethernet jack. When connected to my FreeBSD machine Green LED blinks on my router i.e. WLAN. The LAN Cable is fine, I am using same cable on a MS Windows XP machine to write you this message, although sometimes it takes Automatic Private Address, but acquires DHCP IP after several reboots.

I am pasting/attaching screenshot of Web Administration page of my router as below, what exactly do you want me setup in it?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2018)

OK we need to look at your DHCP settings:
From the red LAN tab(up top) Click on Left Hand side >>DHCP Server Configuration
Post a picture of that screen with DHCP settings for LAN

I am hesitant to help here but it sounds like XP is having network problems too.
Probably related to a mis-configuration of the router..


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2018)

One more request. From XP's Command Prompt
`ipconfig /all`


----------



## rraj (Nov 25, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> OK we need to look at your DHCP settings:
> From the red LAN tab(up top) Click on Left Hand side >>DHCP Server Configuration
> Post a picture of that screen with DHCP settings for LAN
> 
> ...


Hi 
DHCP Server Configuration Settings for LAN'







Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 25, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> One more request. From XP's Command Prompt
> `ipconfig /all`


Hi 
ipconfig /all



Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2018)

All those settings look good. The reason I asked for ipconfig from XP is that we can see what address XP is using.

I see your router is using 2 different network IP's.
192.168.2.1 for the secondary network and 192.168.100.1 for the primary.
You windows box is using the secondary IP Pool and is assigned 192.168.2.2 for your XP box.

What device is using the primary IP range? Is this your Wireless network?

The only issue I see is that DNS Server field is blank. Perhaps that needs fixing?


----------



## rraj (Nov 25, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> All those settings look good. The reason I asked for ipconfig from XP is that we can see what address XP is using.
> 
> I see your router is using 2 different network IP's.
> 192.168.2.1 for the secondary network and 192.168.100.1 for the primary.
> ...


Hi
Primary IP is used in wireless networking (Mobile device(s)). The DNS Server field @ my Router is not modifiable neither for Primary nor for Secondary IP!
Most OSes & certain Application Software's (like SAP Server) have _install.log_ file, that logs install process. Is there a way we can access that log file during installation?
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2018)

No install log that I am aware of.
How about this. Boot up the FreeBSD installer and go to LiveCD mode instead of install.
Then try an manually bring up the interface and then you might find out what the problem is.
For example:
`ifconfig em0 up`
`dhclient em0`

dhclient is the FreeBSD DHCP client.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 25, 2018)

One common problem I have seen is `dhclient` gives up trying to get an IP lease too soon.
So you might need to allow `dhclient` more time to get an IP lease...
Running `dhclient` from command prompt should show more info.

This usually happens when the router is not configured properly.

One thing I did notice that I had to look up was Option 60 on your routers LAN DHCP settings. It has MSFT 5.0.
It might be worth exploring what the other settings are.
Option 60 generally is what the DHCP server advertises as its provider.

After we get this settled please delete your attachments.
They contain personally identifiable information and eat up forum disk space.


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> No install log that I am aware of.
> How about this. Boot up the FreeBSD installer and go to LiveCD mode instead of install.
> Then try an manually bring up the interface and then you might find out what the problem is.
> For example:
> ...


Hi

While boot up from Live CD with LAN Cable on, command: _ifconfig em0_ up, returns *nothing*, moves to command prompt. Whereas command: _dhclient -dq em0, _returns *em0: no link .........................giving up*.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> One common problem I have seen is `dhclient` gives up trying to get an IP lease too soon.
> So you might need to allow `dhclient` more time to get an IP lease...
> Running `dhclient` from command prompt should show more info.
> 
> ...


Hi
Regarding Option 60 (MSFT 5.0), how do you propose? For me it is just a setting!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj said:


> command: _ifconfig em0_ up, returns *nothing*, moves to command prompt.


This is normal behavior. If you do `ifconfig em0` before and `ifconfig em0` after you will see the status change with ifconfig.
You should do that anyway to ensure the the command works as intended.
`ifconfig em0`
`ifconfig em0 inet`
`ifconfig em0`



rraj said:


> Whereas command: _dhclient -dq em0, _returns *em0: no link .........................giving up*.


What you might need to do is add some more waiting time to `dhclient`. timeout is the value needed.
The configuration file needs to be modified: /etc/dhclient.conf
`mount -o rw /`<<Remount memstick installer -LiveCD mode- read-write>>
`ee /etc/dhclient.conf` <<Note ee is easy editor. Used for creating and editing files.>>

```
timeout 120;
```
Add this line to timeout the seconds you desire. In this case I chose 120 seconds. If needed add more time.



rraj said:


> Regarding Option 60 (MSFT 5.0), how do you propose? For me it is just a setting!


Lets save that one. FreeBSD should connect to any DHCP server but who knows......More or less this setting is spoofing the routers DHCP Server into looking like an MS one. Really not needed for FreeBSD so you could blank it. Option 60 is not required for us.

*Note:*
The good thing about modifying this configuration file is that the memstick installer will use this setting too(Not just in LiveCD mode).
So if a timeout solves this then you will be 'good to go' with a custom installer for slow DHCP servers..


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 26, 2018)

Cleaned up that post. I had my mount/remount command wrong. Must add a -o
Plus memstick installer does run LiveCD mode in read only. So I will change that section.


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Cleaned up that post. I had my mount/remount command wrong. Must add a -o
> Plus memstick installer does run LiveCD mode in read only. So I will change that section.


Hi
I tried your commands _ifconfig_ shows no change. I cant modify _dhclient.conf,_ _mount_ fails with unknown special file.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 26, 2018)

Try it now. The mount did not work as expected. I shortened to `mount -o rw /`
For some reason `mount -o rw /dev/da0s1a /` does not work.
Also the `ifconfig` command needed inet which brings up the interface.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 26, 2018)

OK I tested every step now. All good. You don't even have to use any `ifconfig` commands.
Simply using `dhclient em0` brings up the interface and gets an IP lease.
You will still need to modify dhclient.conf for additional timeout.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 26, 2018)

One more note. You should see a status line with `ifconfig em0`.
The status should indicate active when connected to your router.
This is the hardware link layer showing it negotiated a connection.


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Try it now. The mount did not work as expected. I shortened to `mount -o rw /`
> For some reason `mount -o rw /dev/da0s1a /` does not work.
> Also the `ifconfig` command needed inet which brings up the interface.


Hi
_Mount_ worked successfully. Also I was able to modify _dhclient.conf_ with additional timeout! Command _dhclient em0_, although took longer than before but still says: *em0: no link...............................giving up*. The _ifconfig em0, status: no carrier!_
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 26, 2018)

From here all you can do is give it timeout 300 seconds and if that don't work you must tackle the router configuration.
First start with Option 60=MSFT 5.0 for secondary DHCP server and blank it.

Good Luck, Signing off for the evening.


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> From here all you can do is give it timeout 300 seconds and if that don't work you must tackle the router configuration.
> First start with Option 60=MSFT 5.0 for secondary DHCP server and blank it.
> 
> Good Luck, Signing off for the evening.


Hi
I tried above, also with router, still no luck. Same error! I still feel if we can look at logs, traces file, and configure during installation itself we be able to fix it.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 26, 2018)

If you don't want the boot process hang while waiting on DHCP, add this line to /etc/rc.conf

```
background_dhclient="YES"
```


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> If you don't want the boot process hang while waiting on DHCP, add this line to /etc/rc.conf
> 
> ```
> background_dhclient="YES"
> ```


Hi
Boot process does not hang, it just does not acquire DHCP Lease.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## meine (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj said:


> Hi
> Now I want to install FreeBSD GUI & Third Party Softwares, I can't find anything related to it in handbook. Please provide instructions regarding the same.



This website gives a good way to build your system with all the frills needed: https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/">. Not all software seems to be available through `# pkg <package_name>`, but terminal output will guide you with that.

My only remark on this site is on the way a regular user is added to the system groups operator and wheel. The provided method replaces group membership and it is better to use

`# pw group mod {groupNameHere} -m {userNameHere}`

For the rest: just use the Handbook and ask here as a second resource.


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

meine said:


> This website gives a good way to build your system with all the frills needed: https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/">. Not all software seems to be available through `# pkg <package_name>`, but terminal output will guide you with that.
> 
> My only remark on this site is on the way a regular user is added to the system groups operator and wheel. The provided method replaces group membership and it is better to use
> 
> ...


Hi
Currently I am facing DHCP Lease acquisition fail during install. I would prefer Network Availability during install!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## meine (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj said:


> Hi
> Currently I am facing DHCP Lease acquisition fail during install. I would prefer Network Availability during install!



During the installation you were asked to provide some things to make networking possible. Otherwise see the Handbook and/or the Cooltrainer link I gave above.

Don't forget to check permissions for new devices on your router, possibility of double PI addresses etc.


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj said:


> Boot process does not hang, it just does not acquire DHCP Lease.


Ok, but it can speed the process up.

Have you installed FreeBSD in a virtual machine or on real hardware?

You can configure DHCP manually during installation. If you don't know the search domains and the name server IP addresses you can copy those from another machine.


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> Ok, but it can speed the process up.
> 
> Have you installed FreeBSD in a virtual machine or on real hardware?
> 
> You can configure DHCP manually during installation. If you don't know the search domains and the name server IP addresses you can copy those from another machine.


Hi
I am trying install FreeBSD on real hardware.
Configuring DHCP manually did not work!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 26, 2018)

What does the output of ifconfig(8) actually look like?


----------



## meine (Nov 26, 2018)

Configuring DHCP is in the Handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html">

With `more /var/run/dmesg.boot` or `ifconfig`you can find out what network card is on your system. 

The examples in the Handbook use 'dc0', but my box has 'nfe0' and another 're0', it depends on the card, the rest of the line you'll have to add to /etc/rc.conf is the same.

And don't forget to reboot to effect the new settings!


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

meine said:


> Configuring DHCP is in the Handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html">
> 
> With `more /var/run/dmesg.boot` or `ifconfig`you can find out what network card is on your system.
> 
> ...


Hi
/var/run/dmesg.boot, has a graphics card that I already mentioned in this thread. ifconfig gives my network information but the NIC  is not mentioned in supported  hardware for FreeBSD.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 26, 2018)

Whats your network card model?


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> What does the output of ifconfig(8) actually look like?


Hi

Output of _ifconfig_ is as usual with status: no carrier. 

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> Whats your network card model?


Hi

I cant find NIC in BIOS, closest thing is _Network Boot_ in BIOS it is PCI LAN: IBA GE Slot 00C8 v1553 (Ethernet Port), but this is not mentioned in the Hardware Compatibility List for FreeBSD 11.2.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 26, 2018)

Quick google revealed it may be an Intel NIC - not sure what model though.


----------



## twllnbrck (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj are you sure the network cable is properly attached?
And plug out router for 20s and try again..

Also take a look at `dmesg -a`


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj said:


> Hi
> Running _ifconfig _shows NIC id as: *em0*



That's the same NIC as all my FreeBSD Thinkpads use.


----------



## meine (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj said:


> PCI LAN: IBA GE Slot 00C8 v1553 (Ethernet Port)



'IBA' is Intel Boot Agent, probably something different than the brand of your Ethernet card

Did you look / search the specifications of your computer for what card is used?

If `ifconfig` shows 'em0' then you could just try `ifconfig_em0="DHCP"` in your /etc/rc.conf


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> rraj are you sure the network cable is properly attached?
> And plug out router for 20s and try again..
> 
> Also take a look at `dmesg -a`


Hi
Network Cable is properly attached. Also plugged out router for 20s and tried again but of no avail!
_dmesg -a_, looks OK apart from Graphics card error.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 26, 2018)

You can eliminate the router as a possibility by taking the cable that's plugged into your FreeBSD machine and plugging it into your windows machine. If the windows machine gets an IP and connects to the Internet, you know the router is not at fault and the cable is good. Just a troubleshooting step - seems very odd this doesn't work.


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

meine said:


> 'IBA' is Intel Boot Agent, probably something different than the brand of your Ethernet card
> 
> Did you look / search the specifications of your computer for what card is used?
> 
> If `ifconfig` shows 'em0' then you could just try `ifconfig_em0="DHCP"` in your /etc/rc.conf


 Hi

I do not have any specification documents, so the only option is BIOS which i mentioned before.
Modified /etc/rc.conf with above setting, _dhclient em0_ returns no link...........................giving up!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 26, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> You can eliminate the router as a possibility by taking the cable that's plugged into your FreeBSD machine and plugging it into your windows machine. If the windows machine gets an IP and connects to the Internet, you know the router is not at fault and the cable is good. Just a troubleshooting step - seems very odd this doesn't work.


Hi
 Already doing that!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## meine (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj said:


> I do not have any specification documents



You could look up the technical information provided by websites that review your computer.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Nov 26, 2018)

rraj said:


> Hi
> Already doing that!
> Thanks
> Ravi



What was the result?


----------



## rraj (Nov 27, 2018)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> What was the result?


Hi
I am able connect through Windows machine using same LAN Cable, in fact i write this message from the same machine!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 27, 2018)

meine said:


> You could look up the technical information provided by websites that review your computer.


Hi
From website: http://psref.lenovo.com/syspool\Sys/PDF/ThinkPad/ThinkPad T450/ThinkPad_T450_Platform_Specifications.pdf

Ethernet   Non-vPro model: Intel Ethernet Connection I218-V (Clarkville)
                  vPro model: Intel Ethernet Connection I218-LM (Clarkville)

WLAN       One of the following, configurable by model: 
                   • 11b/g/n, ThinkPad 11b/g/n, 2x2, Wi-Fi + Bluetooth combo adapter, M.2 card 
                   • 11b/g/n, Intel Wireless-N 7265, 2x2, Wi-Fi + BT, M.2 card (WE only) 
                   • 11a/b/g/n, Intel Dual Band Wireless-N 7265, 2x2, Wi-Fi + BT, M.2 card (WE only) 
                   • 11ac, Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265, 2x2, Wi-Fi + BT adapter, M.2 card 
But my wifi card is not detected during install!

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok that was good information to see.
Perhaps we could get the Intel Wifi working instead.
Remember how you mounted the memstick installer. Same situation again but different file to modify.
Boot to memstick installer and chose LiveCD mode
user:root
pwd:
`mount -o rw`
`ee /boot/loader.conf`

```
if_iwm_load="YES"
iwm7265fw_load="YES"
```
Hit escape key to exit and save this file.

Now you can reboot and run memstick installer and your wifi should now show up in list of network adapters. Interface name=iwm0
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=iwm&sektion=4

If this works you will need to add these settings to your new FreeBSD install after you reboot or at the post install shell.
(This is a shell provided at the very end of FreeBSD install, after Exit.)
Same instructions needed without the `mount` command.


----------



## meine (Nov 27, 2018)

rraj said:


> But my wifi card is not detected during install!



Try `% sysctl net.wlan.devices`, that should reveal your wireless adapter.

See Handbook 31.3.2.


----------



## rraj (Nov 27, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Ok that was good information to see.
> Perhaps we could get the Intel Wifi working instead.
> Remember how you mounted the memstick installer. Same situation again but different file to modify.
> Boot to memstick installer and chose LiveCD mode
> ...


Hi
Ran commands in your post but still wifi adapter is not detected in Live CD mode!
Only ethernet adapter pops up while trying to install.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 27, 2018)

meine said:


> Try `% sysctl net.wlan.devices`, that should reveal your wireless adapter.
> 
> See Handbook 31.3.2.


Hi
The command in your post returns: _net.wlan.devices:_

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## scottro (Nov 27, 2018)

Ok, that means not detected.  Otherwise, it would have said iwm0


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 27, 2018)

Why don't you look at Windows device manager to figure out what Wifi card you actually have.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 27, 2018)

This thread looks like a mess 



rraj said:


> I am able connect through Windows machine using same LAN Cable, in fact i write this message from the same machine!


So you run both Windows & FreeBSD on the same machine? Then in addition to what Phishfry said above: why not check the network settings of your Windows installation first and then use those on your FreeBSD setup? It's either static (pre-configured IP address) or dynamic (DHCP).

Sounds like the only problem which could go wrong is the issue of FreeBSD actually supporting your NIC but I seem to recall reading that it did.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 28, 2018)

rraj said:


> I am using same cable on a MS Windows XP machine to write you this message, although sometimes it takes Automatic Private Address, but acquires DHCP IP after several reboots.


This is what worries me. I believe all this is for naught as the router is not configured correctly.
Trying to avoid dragging that work into the forum.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 28, 2018)

Just for reference the Huawei HG8121H is a FTTH modem router combo using PPPOE. I read a bunch on it last night but nothing stood out to me.
Just a few points that did.
WAN- Make sure it is not set to Bridge WAN.
In my world wired ethernet is always primary, wireless should be secondary. Just my particular feelings.
But I hate to start into any firewall rules or other settings. This is a slippery slope. Not for FreeBSD forums.

Bad thing is if I was onsite this would be done in 20 minutes.


----------



## hrsetrdr (Nov 28, 2018)

rraj said:


> Hi
> I am able connect through Windows machine using same LAN Cable, in fact i write this message from the same machine



Perhaps Windows is not releasing the IP address, preventing your FBSD boot from acquiring it.   Here is a conversation involving an Ubuntu + Windows dual boot problem, perhaps a similar situation:



> This may be due to a flaw in Windows, which can be repaired easily.
> 
> If you have a dual bootable PC with Windows, and you've just used Windows, you may not get an IP address after a reboot in Linux. And so no internet connection.
> 
> ...


network-problems-under-dualboot-with-win-7/808020


----------



## rraj (Nov 28, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Why don't you look at Windows device manager to figure out what Wifi card you actually have.


Hi 
My Windows machine does not have a wifi card, instead i use LAN Cable to connect!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 28, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> This thread looks like a mess
> 
> 
> So you run both Windows & FreeBSD on the same machine? Then in addition to what Phishfry said above: why not check the network settings of your Windows installation first and then use those on your FreeBSD setup? It's either static (pre-configured IP address) or dynamic (DHCP).
> ...


Hi
No i run Windows on a Desktop & FreeBSD on a separate Laptop!
Windows uses DHCP provided IP.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 28, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> This is what worries me. I believe all this is for naught as the router is not configured correctly.
> Trying to avoid dragging that work into the forum.


Hi
To rule out router issue i plan to go to a Cyber Cafe today and use their LAN instead to connect to Internet!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 28, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Just for reference the Huawei HG8121H is a FTTH modem router combo using PPPOE. I read a bunch on it last night but nothing stood out to me.
> Just a few points that did.
> WAN- Make sure it is not set to Bridge WAN.
> In my world wired ethernet is always primary, wireless should be secondary. Just my particular feelings.
> ...


Hi
WAN is not set to Bridge WAN, in fact there no setting for WAN!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 28, 2018)

In post # 33 and #36 your image shows a WAN tab right next to the LAN tab. Top of screen.


rraj said:


> To rule out router issue i plan to go to a Cyber Cafe today and use their LAN instead to connect to Internet!


That is a good idea. Maybe you can find someone local to help with your Huawei.


----------



## rraj (Nov 28, 2018)

hrsetrdr said:


> Perhaps Windows is not releasing the IP address, preventing your FBSD boot from acquiring it.   Here is a conversation involving an Ubuntu + Windows dual boot problem, perhaps a similar situation:
> 
> 
> network-problems-under-dualboot-with-win-7/808020


Hi
I am not using dual boot!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 28, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> This thread looks like a mess



That said, the problem seems to revolve around the router. Forgive me if I'm missing something obvious, but what exactly is preventing OP from bypassing the router and connecting their Ethernet cable from the computer directly to the modem?

I didn't have a cable router when I switched from DSL, the ISP only provided a passthru modem. I ran my laptops connected directly to the Internet for months without any connectivity issues. I only got a router so I could have more than one machine online at once. I don't allow myself remote access, have a restrictive pf ruleset and never gave it a second thought.

I ran my Windows 98 machine directly facing the net with ConSeal PC Firewall using dial-up and no router. That was an adventure and a learning experience. FreeBSD is primarily used as a server and I have much more confidence in it. I felt just as comfortable running it direct connection as with my router.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 28, 2018)

It's a combo device called ONT or GPON Terminal. So it is PPPoE modem and router combined, plus Wifi AP. Fiber to the House.
Has one RG45 LAN port and one Phone Jack for VoIP. Fiber Input for service.

Other issues I read about include CGNAT mode used  with some carriers.
Usually I would say just reset the router and start over but PPPoE uses login credentials so it gets more complicated.

We never saw the devices static DHCP page either so maybe something there is wrong.
I hesitate to go much further. I thought the user was switching out hard drive trays between FreeBSD and Windows XP but his last post seems to indicate something different.
It is not a FreeBSD problem in my opinion.
Personally I would put pfSense behind the device and call it a day.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 28, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> This thread looks like a mess


Tag your it!
What did you expect with SirDice being away!!! He seems to be the glue that holds the place together.
Having 20 years experience don't hurt either.
For me researching others problems has been a great way to learn FreeBSD.
I am still learning new tricks with every person I help (or hurt!).
Maybe I am at the point where I know just enough to be dangerous.


----------



## hrsetrdr (Nov 28, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> For me researching others problems has been a great way to learn FreeBSD.
> I am still learning new tricks with every person I help (or hurt!).
> *Maybe I am at the point where I know just enough to be dangerous*.



That's were it's still fun.


----------



## hrsetrdr (Nov 28, 2018)

rraj said:


> Hi
> No i run Windows on a Desktop & FreeBSD on a separate Laptop!
> Windows uses DHCP provided IP.
> Thanks
> Ravi



Sorry, with all the references to Windows working and FreeBSD not, that's what it sounded like to me.


----------



## rraj (Nov 29, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> In post # 33 and #36 your image shows a WAN tab right next to the LAN tab. Top of screen.
> 
> That is a good idea. Maybe you can find someone local to help with your Huawei.


Hi

I went to a Cyber Cafe,checked with their LAN Cable in my Laptop, it started to toggle between: _em0_ _link state_ *down->up* then *up->down*, with a gap of some seconds. So, It looks like my router is OK. Further, it is something to do with FreeBSD 11.2 Software itself! This may be a Bug or a Configuration issue.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rraj (Nov 30, 2018)

Lanakus said:


> Whats your network card model?


Hi
_pciconf -lv_ reveals,
*iwm0@pci0: 4 :0 : 0            class=0x028000 card=0x52108086 chip=0x095b8086 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00
     vendor  =  ' Intel Corporation'
     device   =  ' Wireless 7265'
     class      =  network*.
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 1, 2018)

rraj said:


> I went to a Cyber Cafe,checked with their LAN Cable in my Laptop, it started to toggle between: _em0_ _link state_ *down->up* then *up->down*, with a gap of some seconds. So, It looks like my router is OK. Further, it is something to do with FreeBSD 11.2 Software itself! This may be a Bug or a Configuration issue.



Or your Ethernet card em0 is going bad.



rraj said:


> Hi
> _pciconf -lv_ reveals,
> *iwm0@pci0: 4 :0 : 0            class=0x028000 card=0x52108086 chip=0x095b8086 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00
> vendor  =  ' Intel Corporation'
> ...



That's your WiFi card. Your Ethernet network card ID is em0.


----------



## rraj (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi

Resolved the issue using Handbook,
Troubleshooting:
1) Network: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...kpad-x250-and-freebsd-11-1.66157/#post-408144,
2) Xorg: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...egrated-graphics-with-xorg.66732/#post-408294,
3) Gnome: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/cant-get-the-gnome-3-desktop.49250/page-2#post-408315.to
Now I am able to login in gnome installed third party applications using _pkg_ command.
See the screen-shot below:




The issue is closed!
Thanks
Ravi


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 6, 2018)

rraj said:


> Resolved the issue using Handbook


Who whudda thunk it?


----------

